# FUP - Switch Case - Anweisung



## Neurorancer (15 Juni 2020)

Guten Abend,

ich möchte eine Schritt-kette in FUP realisieren, 
damit bestimmte Bereich im Code nicht ausgeführt werden.

Kann mir Jemand ein Tipp geben, wie ich es realisieren könnte?


----------



## Mrtain (15 Juni 2020)

Welches System?


----------



## Neurorancer (15 Juni 2020)

Das ist eien Siemens 1200er CPU. Programmiert wird im TIA Portal V15 Professional.


----------



## Blockmove (15 Juni 2020)

Schau mal hier:
Aufbau einer Schrittkette in SCL


----------



## Neurorancer (15 Juni 2020)

Ich möchte eine Schritt-Kette in FUP. 

Was mir da noch fehlt ist, dass ich bestimmte Netzwerke lahmlegen kann, damit diese überhaupt nicht bearbeitet werden.


----------



## PN/DP (16 Juni 2020)

In FUP kann man mit Sprüngen Spaghetticode erstellen 
Gaaanz früher mit gaaanz langsamen SPS war solche Programmierung verbreitet, aber ob das heute noch irgendjemand für gut hält???

Harald


----------



## roboticBeet (16 Juni 2020)

Alternativ die entsprechenden Stellen im Code (bspw. Zuweisungen an Ventile etc.) verunden mit dem jeweiligen Schritt. Wird bestimmt in jedem KOP/FUP-Schrittketten Programmierbeispiel dieser Welt so gemacht.
Ansonsten, wie bereits genannt SCL oder GRAPH nutzen.


----------



## hucki (16 Juni 2020)

Graph wird eher schwierig bei 'ner 1200er...


----------



## roboticBeet (16 Juni 2020)

Oh, nicht gesehen, dass oben auch die Steuerung benannt wurde. Stimmt, dann fällt Graph aus.


----------



## PN/DP (16 Juni 2020)

roboticBeet schrieb:


> Alternativ die entsprechenden Stellen im Code (bspw. Zuweisungen an Ventile etc.) verunden mit dem jeweiligen Schritt. Wird bestimmt in jedem KOP/FUP-Schrittketten Programmierbeispiel dieser Welt so gemacht.


Dann wird trotzdem der komplette Code des Netzwerkes ausgeführt (außer nicht erfüllte bedingte/VKE-abhängige Bausteinaufrufe)

Harald


----------



## roboticBeet (16 Juni 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Dann wird trotzdem der komplette Code des Netzwerkes ausgeführt (außer nicht erfüllte bedingte/VKE-abhängige Bausteinaufrufe)



Richtig. Aber abgesehen von dem entsprechenden Einfluss auf die Zykluszeit sollten sich ansonsten keine anderen negativen Auswirkungen ergeben. Wie du auch schon geschrieben hast, sollten Sprungbefehle ja eher nicht verwendet werden


----------



## Peter Wahlen (19 Juni 2020)

Hallo Neurorancer,

schon mal an einen Sprungverteiler gedacht?

zu finden unter Programmsteuerung - *SWITCH*

den rufst Du in einem NW auf

und dann in einem NW je Schritt:

Label (Sprungziellabel)
Aktion (Befehl(e))
Transition (Weiterschaltbedingung), bei erfüllter Transition neue Schrittnummer setzen
Befehl RET

Dann hast du in der Schrittkette nur die NW Aufruf (SWITCH) und NW aktueller Schritt (Label) aktiv.


----------



## Neurorancer (19 Juni 2020)

Hallo Peter Wahlen, 

danke für den Lösungsvorschlag! 

Ich probiere das mal aus!


----------



## Peter Wahlen (20 Juni 2020)

Hallo Neurorancer,

hier mal (zum besseren Verständnis) Screenshots eines Beispiel:


----------

